# Opening Morning



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Got him about 8 saturday mornin. General unit public land.

Been watchin a few bucks all summer in the area. Set up on a good trail they been using real heavy all summer before light and he come walking down the trail about 7:45. It was about a 12 yard shot according to the range finder. I'm shootin 100 grain Muzzy's. He jumped the string so i hit him a little forward and high but it passed clean through the shoulder blade and lodged in the back bone. Broadhead still looks brand new. Went probably 200 or so yards off the _really_ steep side hill. He's around 24 wide. Really heavy and pretty tall. Love the big fronts


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice fronts!! Big buck man. Great job! How bout the story to go with it!?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW! Nice job.  That is a dandy, what was it about 25"?


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Good Job! Great Buck! 

Which Unit were you hunting? What broadhead? How far of a shot? How far did he go? Details!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Good Job! Great Buck!
> 
> Which Unit were you hunting? What broadhead? How far of a shot? How far did he go? Details!


I edit the first post with details


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

_VERY_ nice buck.

The hunter looks happy too


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm really jealous, thats a fantastic buck. You should be very proud to show it off. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great looking buck and congratulations!!! Way to do your homework, it looks like it paid off big time.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

COngrats on a great buck!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

That's a dandy! Congrats!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

DUDE! That's awesome.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go. Very nice buck!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a nice buck! Congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice, good job. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> by fixed blade on Aug 17, '09, 2:02
> DUDE! That's awesome.


I was reading your post about fixed blade vs. expandable heads and this fixed blade would have made you proud! Clean through part of the shoulder blade and embedded in a vertabrae and it still looks brand new. I was amazed myself


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a great buck. Congrats.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome buck!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats, beautiful buck. Way to go!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

stillhuntin said:


> _VERY_ nice buck.
> 
> *The hunter looks happy too *


Yeah he does !!!! :lol:

Nice buck !!


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Nice buck buddy! Let the horn porn pour in, OHH YEAH!!


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats! Thats a nice buck!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats on a great buck. It sure is nice when all of the scouting pays off. A well deserved buck.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a awesome buck with a bow great job thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

very nice buck! something to be proud of for sure!!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome, congratulations.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

thanks all. definitely happy with him


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

nice to see the success storys roll in...Congrats, that is a Fine Mulie! 8)


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice buck i saw a couple that size but couldn't get on'm.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done, that is a fine animal!


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Great buck. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

great job


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I'm not into scoring and all that stuff, but i've had several people tell me he might score in the mid 100's? Then looking at the '197" DIY Buck' thread in the Big Game forum and his nice buck, if thats a 197 then this guy would be just a little lower seems like?? Other than its mass and deep forks. Again i have no clue i was just curious...I'm happy with him regardless!


----------



## bhiii (Sep 11, 2007)

He should qualify for Pope & Young. Get him scored...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun', congrats.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I think your smile is almost the best part of the photo. Love the enthusiasm! Nice buck too. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck there.


----------



## digger (Aug 25, 2009)

Beautiful buck congrats from Digger. You should be prouud of that one!!!


----------

